# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  >  U

## mikemtb

Ζητείται προς αγορά το U στήριξης δορυφορικού πιάτου (από gibertini 80cm είναι η φώτο) 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------

